# Need ER32 nut dimensions



## martik777 (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm making a single slot wrench and need some dimensions:

From what I've searched the OD of ER32 UM  nut  is 50mm

If someone has the nut handy I would appreciate if you could measure
the depth and width of the slots.

Thanks

BTW: If anyone needs some ER32 collets Bangood has full 19 pc sets for $35 + 7 shipping
https://www.banggood.com/19pcs-ER32...illing-Lathe-Tool-p-1032144.html?rmmds=search


----------



## darkzero (Sep 2, 2017)

It might be best to measure the nuts you have or will be using. AFAIK there's no standard for the slots. I'd hate to make a wrench based on someone's dimensions & then possibly find out that it doesn't fit my nuts well.

I have various ER40 nuts both in bearing type & standard type from various manufacturers and they all differ slightly in width & depth. I've even had to modify some of my wrenches to fit my bearing nuts.

But aside from all that, I don't have any ER32 stuff. Hopefully a number of people could post dimensions from different nuts & you can average it.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 2, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, Fastenal is selling Techniks INC ER32 collets for $12.49 each.


----------



## patmat2350 (Sep 8, 2017)

Google is your friend. Search "er32 dimensions", use image search to narrow it down.


----------



## higgite (Sep 8, 2017)

martik777 said:


> BTW: If anyone needs some ER32 collets Bangood has full 19 pc sets for $35 + 7 shipping
> https://www.banggood.com/19pcs-ER32...illing-Lathe-Tool-p-1032144.html?rmmds=search



Less than $2 apiece. Twenty-six 5-star ratings out of 26 reviews. What could go wrong?

Tom


----------



## Cobra (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't know if these are a help but several different specifications.
http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/ER_Collet_Nut.html


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 8, 2017)

Here you go:
ER32 Collet Nut holds all ER32 collets
Made from alloy steel hardened to 54 - 56rc
Precision ground ID thread and taper
ER32 Collet Nut has an internal thread of M40 X 1.5 pitch
Outside diameter is 1.968 inches (50mm)
Outside has spanner notches for tightening
ER32-Wrench works on this collet nut

Internal cam removes collet when unscrewed
Black oxide finish
MariTool Part# ER32 NUT
https://www.maritool.com/Tool-Holde...3_30_31/p48/ER32-COLLET-NUT/product_info.html


----------

